# Things to get when you purchase a 600mm?



## Morlin (Nov 14, 2013)

Getting more and more sure about that I will empty my account in a couple of month for a 600mm. 
I don´t have any gear at all to use with a "great white" so for you who use them or another one of the big ones what do you recommend.

What I know I need is:

Gimbal head = Any suggestions? Thinking of getting a Wimberley because so many are using them and seems satisfied. 

Tripod = Thinking of Gitzo GT3542XLS. I know that it´s long but might be useful. Any other suggestions?

Replacement foot / "Arca Swiss plate" = Not sure if I need it. Do you recommend it? Pros and cons?

Quick release clamp = Have no idea if that is useful. 

Camo-cover for the lens. = Lens coat or any other brand you recommend?

"Leg warmers" for tripod = Lens coat or any other brand you recommend? 

A long list and I guess some might have better ideas than me of what I need. RRS is too expensive when it comes to tripods so even if they are better than Gitzo I think I will be satisfied with a less expensive tripod than RRS. 

I have no friends that uses lenses like this so there is no one I can ask for advise. Only times I have seen these lenses is on fairs and those are too crowded to get advises from sales people.


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 14, 2013)

I'd add insurance to that list, if you don't have it already. 

A smaller bag to carry the lens is also nice to have - LightWare, Tamron, and others sell soft bags/cases that are more convenient than the huge Canon hard case.

Also, I have the RRS foot replacement for my 300 2.8 and it's convenient because it takes up less room, the plate can't get loose or twist, etc. 

I didn't care for the Lenscoat, personally, but they graciously refunded my money. I just found it too conspicuous (read: redneck) for use anywhere other than the woods, and the covers over the controls were really annoying. Sure, you can cut them out, but for $90+ it just didn't seem right. Obviously they sell a lot of covers, so I'm probably in the minority here.

Also, both extenders, if you don't own them already, and possibly the 25mm extension tube if you shoot close subjects.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 14, 2013)

Get the full wimberly not the sidekick. Get the biggest carbon fiber tripod you can afford. Lenscoats really don't do much but a dark colored one will help heat your lens in cold weather. And it should be removed in the summer so that it does not overheat. There is a reason it is white and not black.

Add a 1.4xiii extender. It will work with a 2xiii but at f8.


----------



## Morlin (Nov 14, 2013)

Insurance is allready checked so I will sign that one when I purchase the lens. 

I have the TC 2x mkiii and thinking of getting the 1,4. The 1,4 seems better for the image quality. 

Some kind of camouflage cover is important for me and the lens will only be used for wild life photography in the woods but I understand your point. 

The RRS foot plate seems really good. Do they fit in any gimbal head or do I need some kind of "quick release kind of thing"?

Never thought of extension tubes but a great advise. 

Will look around a lot for a good bag also. I know that Lowepro has one that some people recommend. 

This will get expensive! But it´s my only interest so. I sold my motorbike recently to be able to afford a great white instead =) It was a hard separation but I guess and hope I will enjoy having a 600mm.


----------



## candc (Nov 14, 2013)

i would suggest a bean bag rest. i got one from gander mountain that is meant for a rifle shooters stock in the back, not the big one for the front. its great for shooting out of a car, it will perch on the window upside down or you can use it right side up over the hood or on the roof. works great and its only about 15 bucks. 

don't forget to get a donkey or a pack mule whichever is available in your area you will need it but you and the donkey will be smiling for sure, that's a great great lens, i have been thinking about getting one too.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 14, 2013)

I bought mine used from a guy going to the 800. I already had a heavy tripod, one that would bring the lens up to eye level and more without raising the center column.
The guy bought a Sprinter camper van with a pop up or open up roof so he could stand in the camper with his camera and lens mounted and shoot from the van.(Yes, the van was camouflaged) So don't forget to add $150 - 500K for one of those! A complete editing suite, internet, and generator were added, of course.

Neuro might tell you if RRS is planning to offer one.  


http://www.sprinter-rv.com/2012/09/11/pimped-out-sprinter-conversion-for-pro-photography/

http://www.sportsmobile.com/3_photographers.html


----------



## wtlloyd (Nov 15, 2013)

Wimberley kinda messed up on ver 2 of their gymbal..you can't adjust the "drag" like you could on ver 1. Mongoose 3.5 is a popular had now especially with the new lighter super t
'tele lenses. I really prefer dropping the lens down on tele he saddle ( the clamp is built in by the way). These things matter at 5 am and below freezing. Another reason to use the lens wrap ; the lens is no warmer than ambient and you'll be wearing little better than liners if you expect to feel your camera controls. Lows pro makes a pretty good bag for big glass. Oh, and don't let the lens hang from the camera mount such as when you have the strap around your neck. Definite tail wags dog situation. The lens comes with a strap for a r3ason.
Sorry for typos ( phone)


----------



## candc (Nov 15, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I bought mine used from a guy going to the 800. I already had a heavy tripod, one that would bring the lens up to eye level and more without raising the center column.
> The guy bought a Sprinter camper van with a pop up or open up roof so he could stand in the camper with his camera and lens mounted and shoot from the van.(Yes, the van was camouflaged) So don't forget to add $150 - 500K for one of those! A complete editing suite, internet, and generator were added, of course.
> 
> Neuro might tell you if RRS is planning to offer one.
> ...



You can get a donkey for 35 bucks around here but that van is way better, I would get that instead!


----------



## danski0224 (Nov 15, 2013)

Lenses like that should only be purchased in pairs, I'll take the extra one and hold it for safekeeping....

Custom Brackets has a nice gimbal.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 15, 2013)

Here's what I use with my 600 II:


*Tripod:* Carbon fiber, get one one _without_ a center column and make sure it's tall enough given your height for eye level viewing (the viewfinder will be 8-9" above the tripod platform), but allow for extra height to set up on an incline or/and pointing the lens upward (VF gets lower) without needing to stoop. I'd go with Gitzo or Really Right Stuff, personally I have the RRS TVC-33 (I'm 5'7" on a good day). Get three leg sections if that will be tall enough and the collapsed length isn't too long, else four leg sections (not significantly less stable than three with these excellent brands, but takes longer to set up).
*Gimbal head:* The Wimberley II is the most popular, and works well. I prefer the side mount design, and I have the RRS PG-02 LLR. That style allows you to easily reach under the lens to access the MF and focus preset rings. There are other brands, Wimberley has a side mount gimbal (different from the Sidekick) and there's the 4th Gen Mongoose. I'd stay away from those - when used with a 600, the non-RRS side mounts require a low profile replacement lens foot, and such a foot cannot be used as a handle to carry the lens. The RRS gimbal is adjustable laterally, and I like that it comes apart into two pieces for easier transport. Also, the PG designation is pano-gimbal - adding a multipurpose rail converts the gimbal into a full multirow pano head for standard lenses. 
*Leveling base:* A tripod accessory that makes using a gimbal much easier (not needed for a ballhead, but does allow proper single row panning with a ballhead). Basically, it spares you from fiddling with the legs to get the platform level; a tilted platform for the gimbal means a tilted pan if you're tracking a horizontally-moving subject. I have the RRS leveling base with clamp, and I have dovetails on my gimbal head and my RRS BH-55 LR ballhead, so I can easily swap them out. 
*Replacement foot:* More compact than the Canon foot with a lens plate, and you need one or the other to attach to the clamp on the gimbal head (the quick release clamp you asked about comes with the heads). The other issue with the Canon foot is balance with a gripped/1-series body and 2x TC. The RRS LCF-53 is the way to go there, for the reasons listed in this linked post 
*Monopod and tilt head:* A tripod is great if you're not moving around much, but if you're hiking with frequent stops to shoot, a monopod is better. I use my monopod more than the tripod in the warmer months of the year, the tripod more in winter (eagle nests, etc.). I have the RRS MC-34 and MH-02 Pro tilt head. 
*Canon 52mm drop-in CPL:* Really the only option if you want a polarizer, which is great if you're shooting near water, etc.
*Backpack:* I have the Lowepro Lens Trekker 600 AW II, works great, holds the 600 with body and 2x TC mounted. It's too long for airline carryon, the Lowepro Flipside 500 AW would work for that (bare lens), but I'd rather pack the hood in checked luggage and carry the lens on in my Storm im2500 hard case. 
*Carry strap:* I use a Blackrapid Sport-L to transfer the weight of the lens to my shoulder when walking. The Sport-L is designed so the lens hangs on the left side of your body (so you can raise it to your eye with the left hand and press the shutter with your right. I have a Kirk 1" clamp on the strap that attaches to the foot. 
*Rain cover:* I have the one from Lenscoat, works well. Provides better camo coverage than the neoprene sleeves when shooting from a tripod, even in dry weather. 

Hope that helps...


----------



## candc (Nov 15, 2013)

+1 on the black rapid sport l. With a heavy tele you attach to the foot and it hangs level on your left side. You stabilize it with your left hand while walking and your right hand is free. You also have the option of a sling bag on your right side which is the way most are meant to be carried


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 15, 2013)

You have been given some good suggestions. I use the Wimberely II and Gitzo's best legs and it works great.

I didn't see this suggestion, the Wimberley F-1 Telephoto Flash Bracket. It is one I use when mounting a flash.
You will need a remote cord to connect from the top of the cameras to the flash.
It puts the flash closer to the front of the lens.
It gets the flash up above the camera.
It is sturdy enough you can actually use it to hold the lens and body with when you hand hold.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/240877-REG/Wimberley_F_1_Telephoto_Combo.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 15, 2013)

takesome1 said:


> You have been given some good suggestions. I use the Wimberely II and Gitzo's best legs and it works great.
> 
> I didn't see this suggestion, the Wimberley F-1 Telephoto Flash Bracket. It is one I use when mounting a flash.
> You will need a remote cord to connect from the top of the cameras to the flash.
> ...



I use the RRS B91-QR with an FA-QREX2 extender for a flash. I started with an OC-E3 cord, now I use an ST-E3-RT to trigger the 600EX-RT for a wireless solution. 

If you'll be using a flash with the 600 II, I'd get a Better Beamer for it. Be careful in sunlight, the Better Beamer is also called the Better Burner because it can melt holes in your flash or camera body if the sun is at the right (wrong!) angle...


----------



## candc (Nov 15, 2013)

Looks like we lost morlin, I guess he is overseas dreaming about his new 600, sigh. oh well, doesn't stop us from yammering.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 15, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Here's what I use with my 600 II:
> 
> 
> *Backpack:* I have the Lowepro Lens Trekker 600 AW II, works great, holds the 600 with body and 2x TC mounted. It's too long for airline carryon, the Lowepro Flipside 500 AW would work for that (bare lens), but I'd rather pack the hood in checked luggage and carry the lens on in my Storm im2500 hard case.



I have the same case and is the best I've found for carrying it around or hiking. I've found that if you remove the camera body and carry that in your coat or vest pocket you can squeeze the 600 AW II under the seat. It's not an easy maneuver but you can get it there. Put your rolling gear case up in the overhead.


----------



## Morlin (Nov 15, 2013)

candc said:


> Looks like we lost morlin, I guess he is overseas dreaming about his new 600, sigh. oh well, doesn't stop us from yammering.




Haha. Actually I was sleeping a bit. I live in Sweden. 

Really good suggestions from you all. Will look into most of them. The stuff from RRS seems so good but not sure if there is a way to get them except buying directly from them when you live in Sweden. With taxes and transport costs and all it will be expensive. The difference in cost is HUGE between gear in the US and here. It would be less expensive for me to fly over and spend a weekend in New York, buying the 600mm and take it with me home than purchase it directly from a store here. 

The replacement foot from RRS will be bought. 

Someone else who has suggestions for the gimbal head. If I should go with the sidemount or not? Seems like a good choice to me with less moving parts. 

Guess I need to sell my car soon also =) But the car is not good in the forrest anyway so why don´t get a donkey instead and spend the rest on more gear? =)


----------



## Eldar (Nov 15, 2013)

Morlin said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like we lost morlin, I guess he is overseas dreaming about his new 600, sigh. oh well, doesn't stop us from yammering.
> ...


There is no question that a complete package from Really Right Stuff would fulfill all your requirements. But since you're Swedish, you share the same problem as I have, being Norwegian. RRS is not sold here. You would have to pay both transport and VAT, which makes it a very expensive solution. But if you know anyone who can pick up the stuff for you in the US, I would strongly recommend them. 

I use the Gitzo GT3542LS tripod, with Winberley Gimbal II, a combination I am happy with, even though some say the 3-series isn't sturdy enough. That is not my experience. I have used it with a 600 f4L IS II, 2xIII extender and a 7D body. That is equivalent to 1920mm. How tall the tripod needs to be is of course something you should pay some attention to. I am 183cm tall and I have not felt the need for the XLS version of the tripod, even when I shoot birds in the air or in trees. 

A good point regarding the head, as Neuro pointed out, is that the RRS side mount packs very efficiently, whereas the Wimberley is a substantial chunk of metal. When you hike in the area around Kebnekaise and there about, you'll be happy for every gram and cm3 you can save. Even though I have the Wimberley, I am thinking of getting the RRS.

A good leveling base is essential when you use a gimbal head. That saves you a lot of time during set up on uneaven ground. I have not found anything that competes with the RRS bases, so again, look for a friend in the US. Or alternatively, go there anb buy everything yourself. The cost saving will pay for business class airfare and a stay at Waldorf Astoria for a week  

Good luck and I hope you have a decent budget, because you have entered the really expensive side of your hobby


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 15, 2013)

One area where an straight long leg is useful is when you have to shoot on the side of a hill or steep shore of a lake. The extra length will extend below and still give you a comfortable height. Now packing one is a bit more difficult. All depends on where you shoot the most.


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 15, 2013)

Morlin said:


> The RRS foot plate seems really good. Do they fit in any gimbal head or do I need some kind of "quick release kind of thing"?
> 
> Never thought of extension tubes but a great advise.
> 
> ...


Yes, the RRS foot is fully Arca-Swiss compatible and has removable safety stops, making it great for all types of heads.

Extension tubes are great for closer shots, but might not be as helpful on safari as they are when you have time to get close and add the tubes.

As for the bags, LowePro are great, but keep in mind that they don't include lens hoods in their measurements, which is a big problem for big glass. 

Also, I would agree on the circular polarizer, which is obviously great around water, but is also good in late morning light because it can tone down the harsh sunlight.

Finally, yes, all very expensive stuff, especially in Sweden. It's now my only hobby, too, I can't afford another one!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 15, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> As for the bags, LowePro are great, but keep in mind that they don't include lens hoods in their measurements, which is a big problem for big glass.



That can be an issue for their Lens Cases (e.g. the 13x32 for the 300/2.8, where >15 cm diameter hood won't fit in the 13 cm diameter case) , but the 600 II with hood reversed fits just fine in my Lens Trekker 600 AW II.


----------



## mackguyver (Nov 15, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > As for the bags, LowePro are great, but keep in mind that they don't include lens hoods in their measurements, which is a big problem for big glass.
> ...


That's good to know for the Trekker line. I had the "didn't fit the hood" experience with their Flipside 400 and 500 packs, and the 13x32 lens case and my 300 2.8


----------



## Morlin (Nov 15, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> One area where an straight long leg is useful is when you have to shoot on the side of a hill or steep shore of a lake. The extra length will extend below and still give you a comfortable height. Now packing one is a bit more difficult. All depends on where you shoot the most.



Yes I want a tripod that is flexible for landscape and other stuff also and as you mention uneven ground might need longer legs. I am 187cm. Not very long but not short either. Also a thought is that I sometimes photograph wild boars and they can be pretty angry so I prefer sitting on a stone or a tree branch and with the Gitzo XLS I can have the gear standing on the ground while I am a few feet up. Maybe sounds strange for you guys but at least that is one of my thoughts with the longer legs.


----------



## WPJ (Nov 15, 2013)

I would also get one of don's lens caps, I dislike the canon ones. I second a heavy duty tall tripod, my largest lens now is the 300 is f2.8, but knowing I was going down that route I started with a manfroto 550, the sales guy wanted me to get a 190, but it only came up to the middle,of my chest where the 550 comes up to mu neck, and it it much heaver than the 190, it would have been,so shaky.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 15, 2013)

WPJ said:


> I would also get one of don's lens caps, I dislike the canon ones.



Have you used the lens caps from the MkII lenses? The leather 'condoms' for the MkI's are a pain, but the MkII superteles have a nice nylon cover with a velcro closure, they go on and off very easily.


----------



## arbitrage (Nov 15, 2013)

Tripod if you want to use one. I use RRS 34L but I actually handhold the lens more often.

I use Jobu-Designs HD3/LD3 gimbal head, I can convert to full swing arm or lighter/compact side mount.

LensCoat: I used it without one for 8months but since I was always walking through bush, I decided to get it and protect from scratches.

If you get LensCoat then the included lens cap with the 600II doesn't fit very well so either a LensCoat Hoodie XXXX or a Don Zeck cap is in order. Without LensCoat the new markII caps work great and no need for an aftermarket one.

Replacement foot, I use RRS one now but have the 4th Gen convertible CRX-5 low mount one on the way (intended to use with my new 300II but I'm going to try it on the 600II also).

I have the Tamrac long lens bag if I just want to take out the 1DX and 600 with TCs. Otherwise I use Gura Gear Kiboko 30L for carrying more gear and the 600.

Hope this helps.


----------



## WPJ (Nov 15, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> WPJ said:
> 
> 
> > I would also get one of don's lens caps, I dislike the canon ones.
> ...



I have seen them, but used it, they look better but the leather is a pain in the ass on my mark I, as I use the lens changer 300 from think tank.


----------



## GuyF (Nov 15, 2013)

After buying the 500mm v2 I was too cheap to buy a camo lens coat so bought a sheet of camo neoprene from here http://www.ewetsuits.com/acatalog/camouflage-neoprene-sheets-ukl.html and made my own. Use their Black Witch neoprene adhesive to bond the seams. The sheet is large enough that I made a coat for my 300mm IS v1 too and still have enough left over to make anther couple of coats. Overall saving was over £100 compared to the price of two "pro" lens coats. Okay, there's the time factor involved too but it was a reasonably straight forward process to make them.

Glad I made them as I was out last weekend when it was a bit cold (some ice on local lake) and the 500mm was fine to hold with my bare hands against the neoprene - I touched the metal body and was amazed at how cold it was! No way could you hold it without some protection....or maybe just a cheap pair of gloves!

One point though - the neoprene is about 3mm thick so neither Canon lens hood now fits and the 500mm won't fit in the flightcase. Ah, well.... Anyway, I use Optech Hood Hats for both as they're cheap and effective.

Also got the Lowepro Lens Trekker AW II - it's okay but I find the velcro collar which holds the lens in place is a bit of a hassle as one part of it seems too deep so that the lens isn't held vertically in the bag, it gets pushed away from vertical - attached pic doesn't show too well but you might get the idea.

Finally, in case you wonder why I got the 500mm rather than the 600mm - it was a mixture of cost, weight and range.

(In the pic below of the two lenses together, the 500mm also has the 1.4x mk3 attached)


----------



## unfocused (Nov 15, 2013)

Think about picking up a small pop-up blind. Available in hunting shops. Depends, of course, on what sorts of critters you are shooting and how shy they are.


----------



## jthomson (Nov 15, 2013)

arbitrage said:


> LensCoat: I used it without one for 8months but since I was always walking through bush, I decided to get it and protect from scratches.
> 
> If you get LensCoat then the included lens cap with the 600II doesn't fit very well so either a LensCoat Hoodie XXXX or a Don Zeck cap is in order. Without LensCoat the new markII caps work great and no need for an aftermarket one.
> 
> Replacement foot, I use RRS one now but have the 4th Gen convertible CRX-5 low mount one on the way (intended to use with my new 300II but I'm going to try it on the 600II also).



+1 For a lenscoat for scratch protection. You can get plain ones, they don't have to be camoflage. I cut the transparent plastic off to give me access to the controls 
+1 For the LensCoat Hoodies for when you have a lenscoat on 
+1 For the CRX-5, I'm using it on a 500mm


----------



## DHaass (Nov 15, 2013)

I don't have the 600mm, but I do have the 500mm v1. 

I can echo similar requirements to buy as others have here. I bought the Gitzo 3541XLS because I got tired of bending down to look through the viewfinder when shooting landscapes. It's also a pain shooting up into trees at birds if you cannot get high enough to allow for the camera body dropping below your shoulders. The 3541XLS solved that problem. Is it a pain to pack...yep, but I manage.

Just recently purchased the Canon 52mm drop in circular polarizer for shooting birds and whatnot in, around and on the water. I can't believe I waited so long to get one. It just works.

Wimberly II Gimbal...heavy, but works great. Had a sidekick. Movement in the Gimbal is so much more natural.

Lenscoat...get it. My tripod head fell off because I didn't check the set screw on my tripod head on a regular basis. There was a warning on it about 4 years ago. Everything hit the gravel trail, breaking my Canon 1.4x vII extender in two pieces. One piece stayed with the Canon 1DX, the other on the 500mm lens mount with the Wimberley. Not one scratch on the lens exterior. Can't say the same for the meniscus glass element in the front. The coating got dinged by all the gravel that bounced up into it. At least it's replaceable. The newer 500mm and 600mm Canon lenses don't have it. That's one way they lightened them up.

Insurance...see above.

I purchased the Lenscoat hood cover to replace the bulky one from Canon. Like someone mentioned (maybe Neuro) it's a pain to slip on without dang near pulling your tripod and gear over onto you or the ground. Something with a velcro strap would be better.

Canon 1.4x III extender is imperative to have.

The Canon 25mm Extension tube + the Canon 12mm extension tube are nice additions to the toolbox. I shoot a lot of small critters with these attached. They help get a larger image size by getting in closer to your subject. One caveat when using them...loss of infinity focus. If you are staying with closeup stuff, no biggie. If you go back to shooting birds in flight or wildlife, remember to take them off.

Leg wraps...purchased or made. I made mine with camo tape and pipe insulation. Not so much for the cold; more for padding against my sore shoulder.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 15, 2013)

Some people have reported difficulty getting the 600 in and out of the lowepro with lens coat on the hood and the hood reversed for storage. Often the lenscoat will roll back or cause difficulty getting the lens into the case. I solved that issue by slipping a plastic shopping bag over the end of the lens. It slips right in and storage seems faster regardless as there is nothing to get hung up on the case.


----------



## Morlin (Nov 15, 2013)

I have heard so many good things about stuff from RRS. To make a long story short. My father has a friend who has a son who lives in the US. So with other words I don´t know him that well but according to my father he is a good guy and likes to help Swedish friends. He might be able to help me getting stuff to Sweden. 
Is it worth it? 
If I only pay the full price for a TVC-34L Versa Series 3 Tripod or another one that you recommend and transport costs it will actually be less expensive than a Gitzo Systematic Series 3 XLS. If I add the extra costs by shipping regular way directly from RRS it would cost a lot more. Maybe the wrong forum for a question like this and might seem wrong to do so but the prices in Sweden and most of all the accessibility of RRS gear really makes it hard to get those. I could pay more for better gear but everything has a limit and when it´s even hard to get it also makes me consider the easier access of Gitzo.


----------



## ksagomonyants (Nov 16, 2013)

I've heard some good stuff about Don Zeck Lens Cap for telephoto lenses. I'm actually planning to get one for my 200/2.0. I've never used such a big telephoto lenses, but I guess it may be useful for your 600mm as well.


----------



## eml58 (Nov 16, 2013)

Morlin said:


> Is it worth it?



No doubt in my mind, I'll not go into the equipment list, Neuro and others have covered it to perfection.

I used Gitzo some years back, good gear mostly, but about 3 years ago I switched totally to RRS for Tripod, monopod, safari clamps, replacement foot on all my whites, Gimble head, Ball head, etc etc.

I live in Singapore so I order the gear direct with RRS & ship Fed Ex cheapest Air to Singapore.

Costs for shipping have been between USD$60 to USD$100 per order, the most expensive shipping was when I ordered the 34L tripod & pano head plus bits, that was USD$109 shipping US to Singapore on an order that totalled $1,800.

Singapore also has GST add on, they may or may not be more reasonable than Sweden, cost is generally 7% of Order cost excluding Shipping & Insurance costs. But in Singapore if your Non Citizen (I'm a Resident), you can claim the GST back less Fee when you next leave Singapore, that may not be an option in Sweden.

RRS will either handle payment with a Telegraphic Transfer (they charge a Fee for this but waive the Fee for orders over $1,000 so bite the bullet and get as much gear as you can in the one order, I think the Fee is $35, or waived if more than 1K). I do my order payment now via PayPal to RRS, save Transfer fees and hassle, but of course PayPal have built in Fees as well. 

I have had absolutely first class service from RRS, I deal direct with the owners wife with all my orders, so you get spot on service, in this day and age that's simply worth money to me. I could get Gitzo/Arca/Wimberley etc (and still have some of this gear laying about) here in Singapore, but I'm Happy to pay the premium to get the RRS equipment, it is engineered to perfection and being an Engineer I appreciate it when i can see gear made this way.

If you would like the contact details of the lady I deal with at RRS please message me direct & I'll pass the contact details onto you.


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Morlin said:


> I have heard so many good things about stuff from RRS. To make a long story short. My father has a friend who has a son who lives in the US. So with other words I don´t know him that well but according to my father he is a good guy and likes to help Swedish friends. He might be able to help me getting stuff to Sweden.
> Is it worth it?
> If I only pay the full price for a TVC-34L Versa Series 3 Tripod or another one that you recommend and transport costs it will actually be less expensive than a Gitzo Systematic Series 3 XLS. If I add the extra costs by shipping regular way directly from RRS it would cost a lot more. Maybe the wrong forum for a question like this and might seem wrong to do so but the prices in Sweden and most of all the accessibility of RRS gear really makes it hard to get those. I could pay more for better gear but everything has a limit and when it´s even hard to get it also makes me consider the easier access of Gitzo.



The RRS has many fans, many own it and it is good equipment. 

I own Gitzo legs and they are rock solid and I find no fault in them. I see now real advantage with RRS over legs I have no fault with. 

I also use the Wimberly II and it is balanced and works great. Not once have I found a fault with the equipment. I have looked closely at the RRS options and possibly if I did Pano's it might be usefull but probably not for me. I have done Pano's with the long lenses with the Wimbrely and it did fine. RRS might be more compact but broken down I find the Wimberly easy to transport in the backpack I use.

Since you are in Sweden I am not sure it is worth the extra effort you are describing. The positives I see are small.


----------



## wtlloyd (Nov 16, 2013)

the single greatest thing about RRS tripods when they came out, that I noticed, was that the leg angle lock is spring loaded. No more forgetting to push in the lock to stop the legs from splaying out, it is click-stop loaded. Paying attention to your tripod when you are setting up in a hurry in the dark in the cold, that is easily missed...
I've dealt with Gitzo service department, and it is definitely a case of wing and a prayer: they say send it in and we will fix it, and they did, but don't expect to talk to anyone about your repair. They charge your card and send it back, and you don't know what was done until you receive it.


----------



## scottkinfw (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't have the 600, but I am going to get the 3002.8 II soon.

I use a WH-200 Gimbal Tripod Head II with Quick Release Base (not the sidekick). You will need an Arca Swiss type plate not a proprietary type (like Benro, etc.) to mount to. You will love both. There are other gimbal heads, but don't go cheap on this or the plate.

I use lenscoat to protect the legs from scratches while going through woods, no other reason.

That's all I can contribute.

Best.

sek





Morlin said:


> Getting more and more sure about that I will empty my account in a couple of month for a 600mm.
> I don´t have any gear at all to use with a "great white" so for you who use them or another one of the big ones what do you recommend.
> 
> What I know I need is:
> ...


----------



## Axel (Nov 16, 2013)

As to a tripod head for the 600mm white whale - since you are living in Europe you might also want to have a look at:

http://www.eki-foto.com/en/


----------



## kasperj (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi Morlin,
Just wanted to chime in regarding buying RRS in Europe. I live in Denmark and have bought various stuff including the LCF-53 replacement foot for my Canon 200-400 which I am really satisfied with btw. I went with a German based dealer which has pretty much all the accessories you can think of getting for wildlife and nature photograhy. They are not cheap, but I recommend them highly for fast delivery and restocking of soldout items. Check them out for yourself: http://www.augenblicke-eingefangen.de/catalog/index.php


----------



## cervantes (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi,

I know this is not exactly what you've been asking for but i just wanted to mention that I got the 500II in March and my only accessory to the lens until now was the Lowepro 500AW backpack (and the mark II extenders). I'm not using a tri- or monopod. The 500II is perfect for handheld work -> I can use it all day long without problems, which is a great advantage when it comes to mobility in the field (not having to haul a tripod around).

This will not work with the 600II though, I suppose.

Have fun with an unbelievably awesome lens!
Greetings


----------



## TexasBadger (Nov 16, 2013)

I am thinking a Sherpa would be useful. ;D


----------



## Canon1 (Nov 16, 2013)

Go with the Gitzo and Wimberley, but make sure you also consider a RRS leveling base. This is the one accessory I could not live without. Getting your setup perfectly level is critical to smooth action with the gimball and it is really a PIA if you need to adjust the legs every time you move your tripod. With a RRS leveling base you will have your setup perfectly level in less then 10 seconds. (I went with RRS over Gitzo because I like how easy it is to loosen and tighten the knob with gloves on) Happy shooting.


----------



## Morlin (Nov 16, 2013)

kasperj said:


> Hi Morlin,
> Just wanted to chime in regarding buying RRS in Europe. I live in Denmark and have bought various stuff including the LCF-53 replacement foot for my Canon 200-400 which I am really satisfied with btw. I went with a German based dealer which has pretty much all the accessories you can think of getting for wildlife and nature photograhy. They are not cheap, but I recommend them highly for fast delivery and restocking of soldout items. Check them out for yourself: http://www.augenblicke-eingefangen.de/catalog/index.php



Big thank you for the link. I´ve been looking around on most of the biggest camera gear stores here in Sweden but at least on their websites they don´t have as much gear as this one. From this site I can buy all except the lens itself instead of looking all over Sweden stores to find them. Here I have leveling base, leg warmers and more stuff that I have been looking around a lot to find. 

The tripods from RRS are very expensive and I guess I will go with a Gitzo anyway because there are limits on how much I want to spend. Most of all because I want more lenses and so on in the future as well and what I spare on a Gitzo instead of a RRS I can spend on other gear instead. 

I´m getting more and more clear what to look after. A whole RRS setup might be the best but very expensive. 

So with other words:

Gitzo Systematic series 3 the XLS because of the flexibility. 
Wimberley gimbal head. Might go with the side mount (not the sidekick). 
Leveling base. Might be the RRS leveling base. 
RRS lens replacement foot. 
Leg warmers
Lens coat
Quick release plate. Not sure which one to buy. Suggestions?
Teleconverter 1,4 mkiii
Drop in polarizing filter. 


As mentioned earlier this is really new to me so I´m not to sure about all the stuff yet. One question.. The quick release clamps you can buy is that something that needs to be added or is the clamp on the gimbal head good enough? 

Also been thinking a while of a better beamer but not sure yet. Not that much of a investment so I can look at that one later. It will also take a couple of month more for me to save some more money before I start pressing buy-buttons. The lens itself I think I actually will look for the best price in the local stores and go and get myself instead of order on the web. Like carrying your baby home for the first time. Haha. 

Thank you all.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Nov 16, 2013)

Honestly I use quick release for everything BUT my 600. I can't come to feel comfortable relying on it to keep that much weight attached. The wimberly accepts the rrs foot or other arca style plate and I don't find it too inconvenient to just release the plate and slide it out. I would work without it first to see if it's something you really need on the 600. It's a lot of money riding on a spring loaded catch.



Morlin said:


> kasperj said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Morlin,
> ...


----------



## candc (Nov 16, 2013)

You mentioned the lens is more expensive in Sweden than in the u.s. camera Canada is selling it for $10,959 USD, that's 1300 less than here in the states.

http://www.cameracanada.com/eNet-cart/product.asp?pid=5125B002


----------



## Morlin (Nov 16, 2013)

candc said:


> You mentioned the lens is more expensive in Sweden than in the u.s. camera Canada is selling it for $10,959 USD, that's 1300 less than here in the states.
> 
> http://www.cameracanada.com/eNet-cart/product.asp?pid=5125B002



WOW!! That is a good price. If that was the price in Sweden I could get one tomorrow. Here it costs 16,641USD. If it was not for VAT and so on I would go and order one directly! So sad!


----------



## WPJ (Nov 16, 2013)

Morlin said:


> candc said:
> 
> 
> > You mentioned the lens is more expensive in Sweden than in the u.s. camera Canada is selling it for $10,959 USD, that's 1300 less than here in the states.
> ...




but with bat its 13,152 or there about. That's 3489 USD difference, in my books that would be a ok done deal. That's what 20-25% savings?


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 17, 2013)

East Wind Photography said:


> Honestly I use quick release for everything BUT my 600. I can't come to feel comfortable relying on it to keep that much weight attached. The wimberly accepts the rrs foot or other arca style plate and I don't find it too inconvenient to just release the plate and slide it out. I would work without it first to see if it's something you really need on the 600. It's a lot of money riding on a spring loaded catch.



Wimberly provides the release on the head. Nothing else would be needed.
As far as sliding it out, I use Wimberly's plates and they have two set screws, one on each end of the plate. You can slide the plate back and forth if the clamp is slightly loose. You can not remove it. I find it secure for making sure you do not push the plate completely out of the clamp when making adjustments.

There is no way I would use one of the lever type quick releases on this lens. For me it just doesn't feel as secure and there is to much invested, I do not mind the extra 2 or 3 seconds to tighten a knob.


----------



## candc (Nov 17, 2013)

I looked up the Ontario sales tax and its 13%, you would have to pay that in person but you could call them and make some arrangements. Take a trip to a neighboring province have it shipped to you there, have a nice holiday, take some photos and bring it back with you. No shipping, no sales tax or duties?

Edit: you might have to pay the sales tax of the province you are staying in but British Columbia is only 5% vancouver and surrounding area has lots to offer and then there are the Canadian rockies close too?


----------



## WPJ (Nov 17, 2013)

candc said:


> I looked up the Ontario sales tax and its 13%, you would have to pay that in person but you could call them and make some arrangements. Take a trip to a neighboring province have it shipped to you there, have a nice holiday, take some photos and bring it back with you. No shipping, no sales tax or duties?
> 
> Edit: you might have to pay the sales tax of the province you are staying in but British Columbia is only 5% vancouver and surrounding area has lots to offer and then there are the Canadian rockies close too?


you don't have to pay it for,out of country, unfortunately even leaving the province won't get me a 20-25% discount


----------



## dolina (Nov 17, 2013)

In HK my dealer quoted me 90,000 HKD for a 600mm. I have a feeling given enough time you can find one going for 86,000 HKD somewhere.

Get a lenscoat. My preference is black as there is a rebellion problem in the Philippines. You dont want them to think you're military. No more need for a hoodie the Series II Super Teles has a great lens cap.

Get a replacement lens foot from shops like RRS, Kirk, 4th Gen Design, Naturescapes, etc

Get a proper tripod head and tripod legs like those from 4th Gen Design half gimbal, Whimberly full gimbal and Gitzo Series 4


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 17, 2013)

Morlin said:


> RRS lens replacement foot.
> 
> Quick release plate. Not sure which one to buy. Suggestions?



The replacement foot *is* the quick release plate - the dovetail is part of the foot. You'd only need a lens plate if you're using the Canon foot.


----------



## Jan van Holten (Nov 17, 2013)

Everyone seems to use a Wimberley. I bought a Sachtler FSB 6 Fluide Head and never had any complain about it.
It even works in very low temperatures ( -25 Celsius ) and you can set the resistance for all directions.
Really great tool.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Nov 17, 2013)

Sorry out of the topic, but a few days ago the same topics are on the homepage CR. Is it just me, or is the site having problems? Always appear the following topics:

Things to get when you purchase a 600mm?
Canon 40mm f/2.8 Lens: Thoughts? Reviews? Is it worth getting?
Canon Suspends Downloading of New C300 Firmware
Comet ISON = ISOFF?
Any reason to choose a 7D over a 70D?
Deal: Everyone Needs a Pancake
Comparing 16-35 to Nikon 14-24 and Zeiss/Leica primes
Sony A7-A7R pre-ordered @ 200% bigger than expected
Handheld vs. tripod with the Great Whites
Lots of New Lenses Coming in 2014 [CR2]


----------



## Methodical (Nov 17, 2013)

I can't tell you what to buy, but I will provide a list of my setup. I have a 500, but this setup works with anything from 300-800mm.

*Tripod legs:* RRS tripod because I've read too many issues about Gitzo being slow on repairs and issues with customer service. 

http://reallyrightstuff.com/ProductDesc.aspx?code=TVC-33&type=4&eq=&desc=TVC-33-Versa-Series-3-Tripod&key=it

*Gimbal:* Jobu Design Gimbal because it's a really nice piece and it includes the locking tilt arm, which is good when changing bodies, tcs etc. Plus, I tend to not do what the mass do.

http://www.jobu-design.com/Jobu-Pro2-Gimbal_p_8.html


*Lens Foot:* RRS replacement foot. I can go from shooting football to wildlife without having to remove a lens plate.

*Hiking/carry bag:* Kinesis Bag/Back pack for hiking with your gear and carrying it around (one for your lens though)

http://www.outdoorphotogear.com/store/kinesis-l511-compact-long-lens-case-500.html

*Traveling Roller:* Think Tank Airport International roller bag 

http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/airport-international-v2-roller-camera-bag.aspx

*Raincover:* Think Tank Hydrophobia® 300-600 V2.0

http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/hydrophobia-300-600-v2.aspx


Note: I tend to go against the grain, so my setup may not be as popular as most, but it's a strong and very sturdy set up.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Nov 18, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Sorry out of the topic, but a few days ago the same topics are on the homepage CR. Is it just me, or is the site having problems? Always appear the following topics:
> 
> Things to get when you purchase a 600mm?
> Canon 40mm f/2.8 Lens: Thoughts? Reviews? Is it worth getting?
> ...



I get the same thing and have been wondering about it. Anyone know?


----------



## brad-man (Nov 18, 2013)

dppaskewitz said:


> ajfotofilmagem said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry out of the topic, but a few days ago the same topics are on the homepage CR. Is it just me, or is the site having problems? Always appear the following topics:
> ...



I get the same thing in Chrome. IE10 works normally.


----------



## jasonsim (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm late to this thread and sure many have covered this well, but here is what I have for my 600mm II:

1. Lenscoat
2. RRS replacement foot
3. Don Zeck from cap 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/676288-REG/Don_Zeck_C10_C10_Lens_Cap_for.html
4. Thinktank Glass Limo - http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/glass-limo.aspx
5. Gitzo Series 4 GT4542LS beefy tripod and more stable than series 3. Get series 5, if weight is no concern to you.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/846215-REG/Gitzo_GT4542LS_GT4542LS_6x_4_SECTION_SYSTEMATIC.html
6. Aquatech leg wraps
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/676050-REG/Aqua_Tech_1741_Tripod_Leg_Wraps_Set.html
7. RRS universal leveling base with clamp 
http://reallyrightstuff.com/ProductDesc.aspx?code=TA-U-LC&type=4&eq=&desc=TA-U-LC%3a-Universal-Leveling-Clamp&key=it
8. Wimberley Full Gimbal
http://www.tripodhead.com/products/wimberley-main.cfm
9. RRS cradle clamp for Wimberley head
http://reallyrightstuff.com/ProductDesc.aspx?code=PG-CC&type=0&eq=&desc=PG-CC%3a-Cradle-Clamp-for-Pano-Gimbal-Head&key=it


----------



## Morlin (Nov 19, 2013)

Have read a lot of testresults and reviews of RRS tripods and must say the more I read about them the more I want one. I actually think I will go with the RRS TVC-34L Versa Series 3. I want a high tripod for the flexibility. And to buy a RRS tripod from US will not cost that much more than a Gitzo in Sweden. Ofcours the difference is pretty big if you compare the price tags directly but it´s a product you will use for so many hours and hopefully many years so with that in mind it can be worth it. What is one more month of saving money compared to years of use!? =) 
Will the TVC-34L Versa be good tripod for the 600mm? 

Have not find a video or instruction that clearly show how you remove the top plate though. On the Gitzo you don´t need any tools. That is appreciated.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 19, 2013)

Morlin said:


> Will the TVC-34L Versa be good tripod for the 600mm?
> 
> Have not find a video or instruction that clearly show how you remove the top plate though. On the Gitzo you don´t need any tools. That is appreciated.



I'd say the TVC-34L would be excellent for the 600 II. The main reason I went the TVC-33 is that I'm ~18cm shorter than you, so the TVC-33 gives me the height that I need. 

Removing the top plate of the RRS Series-3 tripods requires a hex key. There are three set screws that hold the plate (or whatever you replace it with, such as a leveling base) in place. I suspect that design decision was made in response to the notorious Gitzo top plate issue, where under a heavy load (like a supertele) carried at an angle the plate could come loose resulting in your gear falling to the ground. An add-on fix was developed by NSN for those tripods, and Gitzo fixed the issue with a redesign a few years ago. 

While the new tool-free ratchet design of the Gitzo top plate fastener looks interesting, I should ask...how often do you plan on changing out the top plate? I swapped out the top plate for the clamping leveling base when I first got my TVC-33, and the original plate has sat in my closet ever since.


----------



## Morlin (Nov 19, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Morlin said:
> 
> 
> > Will the TVC-34L Versa be good tripod for the 600mm?
> ...



I guess it will be the same for me. Most of the time I will have a Gimbal head stuck on because the only times I use a tripod so far is in the woods. Maybe some landscape photography in the future but for those days I will prepare even before I leave home. 

I will buy the RRS leveling base also. Actually that one has been cheaper than the Gitzo leveling base. At least what I have found so far. 

So many have so good things to say about RRS and by purchase that one instead of a Gitzo I will never have to wonder about if the grass is greener. =) The difference in price would be 300 USD and of course that is some money but not too much to let the amount make the difference in buying or not. There is so much money already involved with the lens and all that will leave my account so I guess I will not even notice that difference when all of it has been bought. Haha.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 19, 2013)

Morlin said:


> I guess it will be the same for me. Most of the time I will have a Gimbal head stuck on because the only times I use a tripod so far is in the woods. Maybe some landscape photography in the future but for those days I will prepare even before I leave home.
> 
> I will buy the RRS leveling base also. Actually that one has been cheaper than the Gitzo leveling base. At least what I have found so far.



On top of the RRS leveling base is a 3/8" threaded stud, the gimbal head threads down onto that, but you can easily unthread it and mount a ballhead instead. Personally, I got the RRS leveling base with clamp, so I don't even need to unthread it, just open the lever; but, unscrewing it really doesn't take that long.

In fact, the leveling base is great for landscapes, if you shoot panoramic shots. Almost all good ballheads have a panning base, but for that to work properly for a pano shot, the tripod platform needs to be level. If you've ever tried leveling a tripod by adjusting the legs, you'll know that cam be a pain. The RRS leveling base has a bubble level, so getting a level base for a pano shot with a ballhead is really easy.


----------

